# All About Bichir Fish Advice



## Kyo (Sep 13, 2013)

Hiya,
Always loved having tropical freshwater fish tanks. Mostly i've had community tanks, although the best tank i ever set up was my semi predator tank the year i fell in love with the african leaf fish and learned about the peacock eel. But breaking up with my fiance... yeah they took the beautiful big 6 foot tank i had set that group up in. 

So i am once again setting up a few fish tanks in my house, among them i want to build the perfect environment for a platinum Senegal bichir. I don't trust a word that comes out of a pet store assistant's mouth and IMO there's only so much you can learn from a book. So what's everyone's experience?

Have you got/had a bichir?
How big/fast did it grow?
What are it's favoured foods?
What tank mates do you have with yours?
What kind of set up do they enjoy? 
Anything you can share i would enjoy to read. I love my fishtanks, so relaxing to watch and this is a fish i've wanted for some time. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't advise from personal experience, but this page has comments from people who've kept them, you may find it useful: Cuvier's Bichir - Polypterus senegalus


----------



## Kyo (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks so much! Great help! I would just love one of these little guys, and can't wait to cycle my old tank and go out fishy shopping. I do miss having a tank full of little finned friends to watch swimming. So calming and beautiful to watch,


----------

